# Without this site?



## bobbymoore (Oct 23, 2012)

What would you do with out this site? Do you think you would be able to raise your tortoises to be the way they are now ? Would you know all the things you know? Would of you even gotten your tortoise(s) with out this site..... I don't think so how do you feel?


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 23, 2012)

I think we can all relate in one way or another. No, I dont think I would be in any position to keep tortoises without everyone here. I cant beleive the way some people describe how they keep their tort because they were mis informed. I have gatherred everything I know from this site, whether it be new way to tackle pyramiding, to links shared to other information packed sited from very kind people who share the same passion. Its a good feeling knowing when you sign on there is at least a dozen other giddy tort geeks who feel the same love for keeping these magnificent ancients.


----------



## Baoh (Oct 23, 2012)

I would likely not have known about Sudanese locale sulcatas and would therefore not be likely to own any. Beyond that, no personal effect.


----------



## wellington (Oct 23, 2012)

I got my leopard before I found this site. So as for that, yes I would still have a tortoise. Now, if I hadn't found this site, and just kept listening to the breeder, well, he would probably be dead or the pyramiding would have gotten worse. I only use this site for info now. I would not want to raise one without this site and I wish we could get everyone owning, buying, selling, rescuing, raising, etc a tortoise to follow the guidance from TFO


----------



## Neal (Oct 23, 2012)

What I consider the most valuable gain about my time on the forum is a deeper understanding of the physiological and taxonomic side of tortoises. Without the forum, I don't think I would have ever had the motivation to dig as deeply as I have, so to speak.

And, not to sound boastful or anything of the sort, but I was doing very well before finding the forum with all of my tortoises in growing them healthy and smooth. But the forum has helped me to be more efficient (for lack of a better word) by trying different husbandry methods and techniques I otherwise would never have thought of. Overall I feel that the knowledge I've gained here has elevated my husbandry techniques from good to better.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Oct 23, 2012)

I love this site and don't know where I would be. I also bought my tort from a breeder on this site. This place is awesome!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 23, 2012)

I had quite a bit of tortoise experience before I joined the forum...around 35 years worth. This is a very long time, and in a long time like that, you tend to become complacent and know-it-allish. I have learned quite a bit from all the members here on the forum, but most of all I have learned that we don't know it all and its good to keep an open mind. One has to grow and change all the time, for the sake of the tortoises' well being. I have made quite a few changes to my tortoise-keeping and my tortoises are all the better for the changes.


----------



## Q'sTortie (Oct 23, 2012)

I had Kiwi for about a year before I found this place and without it I would not have the info needed to stop Kiwi's pyramiding. I got Lyra through a member on here. I also discovered fauna and king snake through this site so without this site I couldn't have influenced my bf into getting Hana. 

Overall this site is AWESOME!!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 23, 2012)

emysemys said:


> I had quite a bit of tortoise experience before I joined the forum...around 35 years worth. This is a very long time, and in a long time like that, you tend to become complacent and know-it-allish. I have learned quite a bit from all the members here on the forum, but most of all I have learned that we don't know it all and its good to keep an open mind. One has to grow and change all the time, for the sake of the tortoises' well being. I have made quite a few changes to my tortoise-keeping and my tortoises are all the better for the changes.


I am gonna disagree I do know it all, I just hide it well.


----------



## feline8 (Oct 23, 2012)

Without this site, I probably wouldn't be obsessed with tortoises or have gotten my red footed tortoise. It was only through thorough reading and research that I decided that I would love to get a pet tortoise of my own.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Oct 23, 2012)

We got our RF and listened to the advice from the pet shop .... After Tyrone developed a wheezing whistle, which the pet shop said was normal, I went to the Internet and found this site. All I can say is thank goodness, because Tyrone would not be here with out all of the advice I have gotten here. The pet shop never said anything about soaking him, or about humidity and sold us pellets for food! I am just happy I found this site. I am very grateful to everyone, especially Tortadise for all your help!


----------



## terryo (Oct 23, 2012)

After doing a lot of research, I got my Cherry Head. Things weren't working out too well with my enclosures, and finally I found REDFOOTNERD's site and it changed everything I was doing with my CH. After that I found this forum, when it first started, and made some wonderful friends who have helped me so much with not just Tortoise's. I also made a great friend when someone saw a picture of my tortoise garden with Pio on Kingsnake, who is a member of this forum. I don't post as much as I used to or would like to, but I try and take the time each day to read some posts. I'm always learning more.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 23, 2012)

I knew I was going to get a tortoise before joining the forum, but joining the forum helped me decide on the Hermann's. I would have probably set up my enclosure all wrong, had Carl inside all the time, etc. Carl is probably more thankful for the forum than me


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 23, 2012)

I had my tortoises, but it certainly helped me. Mainly I like the fact that everyone likes tortoises and turtles on this site. 

I agree with Yvonne, you can always learn something new.


----------



## sibi (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, I did get two tortoises before finding this site; but, I tell you that they would be so sick or unhealthy if it weren't for this site. The breeder didn't know a thing about raising hatchlings...since this was her first batch. The poor babies were in a big container with only one small heating pad in a corner. There were two or three hides and about 20 hatchlings. She kept them outside with temps in the 50's at night. I only saw plain lettuce and a small dish of water. That was it. When she gave me two sulcatas, I was thrilled. I had set an enclosure with two heating pads only because I saw how they gravitated to its warmth. I feed them spring mix because that's what I eat (don't like lettuce). I had the wrong substrate, temps, and humidity. Even though I bath them, I didn't know about the soaks and the various other foods to give these babies. It wasn't until one of my babies was compacted with small rocks he had eaten that I searched the internet for information on his symptoms. Now, three months later, I know so much more about their care, and I will sacrifice all I have to care for these babies as though they were actually human. I continue to read and learn on all other species of tortoises because now I have become obsessed with these lovely creatures. Thank you Josh for starting up this forum.


----------



## janevicki (Oct 23, 2012)

You are all willing to help everyone and that is so wonderful. I am very grateful for such a lovey place to come to after a long day.


----------



## ascott (Oct 23, 2012)

I love to hear the comments and sometimes the comments that are not really an answer...but rather a point of thought...this seems to bring so many great "aaaaa haaaa" moments, and those are always my fav....I enjoy interacting with all you tort/turt crazy folks....being a member of Crazytown is always fun


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 23, 2012)

I would have gotten a Sulcata not knowing how destructive they can be and not knowing how to care for it and it having TERRIBLE pyramiding and not realizing that that was not the right tort for my life. And I would have never gotten my baby leopard! The thought of not having Midas, terrible!........... I LOVE YOU TFO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 24, 2012)

I got my babies from my neighbor before I found this site. Keeping them how he told me...newspaper substrate, no heat lamp needed, ect. I would have some very sad and sick babies now. I have learned so much from this site and passed on knowledge to a few other friends that got torts from my neighbor. Not only improving my torts life but as the lives of several clutch mates! I check the "current" threads several times a day. I prefer this site to Facebook. I love all you tort crazy people!


----------



## BodaTort1 (Oct 24, 2012)

I found this site before I got my 1st Sully Roo. I wanted to research the different types before I picked the right species for me. This site also made me realize I wanted an outside adult tortoise ie; a Sulcata. The babies are so adorable but just not the right fit for me and I am so thankful for figuring that out before I failed as a baby sully mommy.
I am also so thankful that I can PM the "experts" here with a question anytime and get a quick response with positive feedback and wealth of information. So from all my torts THANK YOU for this forum!


----------



## cemmons12 (Oct 24, 2012)

If not for the fine people on this awesome forum, my Cooper wouldn't have msde it to his birthday for sure, then Id be heart broken for a long hi.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 24, 2012)

~I found this site when i was researching abit after i got my First tortoise. I do go on other sites and small facebook groups but this by far helped me the most and on other sites i can act ''Professional''  And Answer Thing That I Know . But If they came here they'd knoew im abit of a NOOB  
Also i have met some Amazing People, All Great Personalitys and Sense Of humour :*


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Oct 24, 2012)

Without this site, my little sulcata would still likely be kept in a dry, open-top enclosure with low humidity and little water. He would probably still be pyramided as well.

Without this site, I would have not gotten the opportunity to acquire redfoots from a couple different members and likewise, refine my husbandry on that species.

And of course, without TFO, I would not be able to share all the new information I have gleaned from others more experienced from myself.


Thanks, TFO!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 24, 2012)

For me, it's more the people I would have missed the pleasure, the fun and laughter of the people. I owe a great friendship to this site and several what most of you would term friendships, but I use that term very rarely, but I am not what term really does fit them. For me, it's the people who make this site what it is and what it means to me. Your my online family.

One member in here, because of his own strength at following his dreams, is helping me to have enough faith in myself, to inspire me to take those long shelved dreams and bring them into reality. I amazed at the generosity of folks in here of sharing not just their knowledge, but actual items like cactus pads or seeds with each other. I know I have had several days of irritation from those tiny cactus spines in my fingers thanks to the loving members in here. 

I am not sure if it falls as a good thing or as a bad thing, but there are a few tortoises and turtles living with me, whom I would not be enjoying the antics of, if it were not for this forum. 

I don't know how any body could read the posts and see the pictures in here or hear the amazing stories without being touched or taking some of it into their own lives. It may be learning what a new new plant is called, seeing a new idea or a new use for an old idea in someone's enclosure, learning about a species you will never maybe even see for yourself in real life, just so many little bit and pieces of information to be picked up. Even the sad stories where a hatchling dies may not teach you something new, but it sure makes you give your own tortoises an extra check or even another moment of appreciation.

I think of TFO as my sunshine in a world of UV bulbs. Could my tortoises and I have lived without it? Yes, but life would have been a little duller and lacking that special magical ingredient that makes life the best it can be.


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Oct 24, 2012)

Without this site I'd have no other "crazies" to understand my excitement when I upgrade Rosie's enclosure or try planting my own dandelion garden. 

But seriously, Rosie would not be as well off without the advice of many other redfoot keepers on this forum. The breeder told us a lot of true things regarding her care, but they didn't fully explain care parameters and such regarding humidity and temps. 


Everyone's experience, while not identical regarding care/set-ups/etc. is invaluable and much appreciated!


----------



## bholmes88 (Oct 24, 2012)

I would have sickly under developed tortoises instead of the beasts they are now!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 25, 2012)

If I never found this site, I would never have been able to torment the other mods.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm with Neal. I was raising very healthy Sullies before I came across this site. However this site has broadened my view into other species as well and its always great to get new ideas and have a place to go whenever a question pops up, as opposed to trial and error.


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Oct 25, 2012)

In my 30 years as a turtle/tortoise mom, I've NEVER met another keeper. I've always been referred to as a little weird, nobody could understand my fascination with these amazing creatures. Finding this site was eye-opening. Not only about the wealth of information on raising healthy torts but especially realizing that there are thousands of people around the world that have fallen under their spell, just like me


----------



## Hantslad (Oct 25, 2012)

I think this site has so much valuable information from fellow members. I look through the posts each day and often learn something new.

It is always nice to know that when things go a little wrong with our Torts there are many friendly people who will offer good advice, often far better than the Vets!!!

So from me, thank you to the webmasters and all the members who contribute.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 25, 2012)

diaboliqueturtle said:


> Not only about the wealth of information on raising healthy torts but especially realizing that there are thousands of people around the world that have fallen under their spell, just like me



They used the Imperius curse on you?! Merlins beard! You've been Imperiused!


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 25, 2012)

I think I would still have my tort. Just some things I would not know. I love the site though.


----------



## KTyne (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't have a Tortoise yet but yes I would still get it and be taking care of it exactly the same way as I would with this site. Reason being is I did a ton of research before finding this site, plus I'm a member of the local Reptile Club's Forum and have gone to a meeting and they have at least a few really knowledgeable Tortoise owners.


----------



## MrJorgensen (Oct 25, 2012)

This site has helped me with everything!

I always wanted a tort, but researched here before my first adoption. Then changed my initial setup because of advice on here.

Then, I found my next adoption from the reposted ads section on here.

While my love for shelled reptiles would be present, this site has made it a knowledgeable love, an enthusiastic love, and one that will be with me for the rest of my life. 

The support from this site makes tortoise keeping seem like a "normal" hobby. The poor Muggles just don't get it.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't get people saying how they feel normal now, I have kept tortoises for 30 years now and I have always felt normal. Yes very normal, nothing odd to see here
Normal
Nothing to see here
It is all normal.


----------



## morloch (Oct 25, 2012)

I absolutely love this forum, yes I would probably have my tort anyway, this forum has however made me enjoy my tort much more knowing that I am giving him the best care possible!! I would have probably searched and spend a bundle on books!! , It's refreshing to see so many people care about their pets on this forum! Thank you for all your interest and help on keeping our torts happy and healthy!!!


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Oct 25, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> They used the Imperius curse on you?! Merlins beard! You've been Imperiused!



They got me! And my daughters too  They are very much members of our family.


----------



## marcy4hope (Oct 26, 2012)

yes - i would still have my sulcata tortoise. i'm one of "those" who purchased a tort, having no idea what i had on my hands.  BUT - thank goodness i found this site, or if i had stuck to what the pet store told me, i would have him on sand with no water source. so glad i found this site and have him housed with plenty of humidity, a water source, and feed that's suitable for him, and he's growing, has a smooth shell and seems very healthy. i check this forum every day possible and just love all the info i get. it's given me the confidence to know that i CAN raise a tortoise to be healthy AND i'm even considering a leopard tortoise in the near future. my tortoise and i THANK YOU!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 26, 2012)

How about because of this Forum/Site â€¦â€¦..For myself it is one of 
â€œlifeâ€™s joysâ€ Meeting new friends, learning and sharing info about a passion we all have. I have also found it great therapy and escape from lifeâ€™s stressors, rather it be work , family or financial . Many of the folks in here have not only dedicated their passion for tortoises but also a large investment to further keep the species around for others to enjoy in the future. Rather it be keeping linage pure and or developing exciting morphsâ€¦. â€œto each their ownâ€ . Bottom line , keeping exotics in captivity and even producing babies is far more demanding than owning a dog or cat. The dedication shows with many posts daily from all around the world â€¦. I think that is way groovy! Sure there are the good debates and even slight stabs â€¦. But thatâ€™s what makes our intellect to keep growing. Hands on experience over weighs any thing you will learn from a book . Why itâ€™s always best to get it from the 
â€œthe horses mouthâ€ as opposed to the 100â€™s of ideas and concepts in print. With the development of the net I have seen the reptile industry explode in the last 15 years. While some of us have been into the hobby well over 25 years. All in all'... Iâ€™m thankful to Josh and the Crew of Mods who keep this forum running â€¦â€¦it definitely fills a void in my life and keeps me happy . I think its very important to remember compliments and appreciation go a long way and can even save livesâ€™. I know this first hand â€¦â€¦â€¦
Thanks again everyone â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..
â€œ KEEP ON TORT~Nâ€

JD~
As far as keeping my animals ... heck that started in 1966~


----------

